# New video clips: Kenpo rocks the Hapkido world



## nlkenpo (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a few video clips from the Dutch Open Hapkido Championships where a small team of kenpoists participated.

http://media.putfile.com/Explosive-Kenpo-Woman

http://media.putfile.com/An-Explosion-of-Kenpo-Karate

Let me know what you guys think, friendly advice is always welcome.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a different perspective from what I've seen.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes...we are all feeling very rocked...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## green meanie (Apr 13, 2006)

No offense, but I was... underwhelmed. :shrug:


----------



## DutchKenpo (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello, 

Could you explain what you think these people lack, or can improve on?
Btw, I am also one of the competitors, but my video isn't online yet
Like to hear from you!

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## green meanie (Apr 15, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Could you explain what you think these people lack, or can improve on?
> Btw, I am also one of the competitors, but my video isn't online yet
> ...


 
If I offended you I apologize. I don't think there's anything wrong with what you were doing, I think I was just misled by the 'Kenpo rocks the Hapkido world' title. I guess I was expecting to see you in the ring with a Hapkido practitioner _REALLY_ going at it. What you were doing looked more like a demonstration. Nothing wrong with that really, just not what I was expecting.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello, 

No apologie necessary.
We were in the self defence technique section, showing hapkido people what kenpo looks like, though it was a match.
It is nice to see at such an event that you get very positive feedback from other participants and spectators, that they lreally like what they see.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## MJS (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice clips! Thanks for posting them!!

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Could you explain what you think these people lack, or can improve on?
> Btw, I am also one of the competitors, but my video isn't online yet
> ...




Bob,

I will not talk about the second video as it was all empty hands. I will discuss what I saw in the first video and only with the weapons. 

This is all done in constructive feedback only.

The strike with the stick, was not properly met. It looks, and I had to reply it many times to make sure I had seen what I had seen. The right hand moves first to come across and does not make contact until the left hand has already made contact.  The fingers were open. Now this is something I personally have a rpoblem with and maybe others do not. But if the fingers are open then it is easier for one of more to be bent back and or broken. 

As to the knife. Even with a knife in a person's belly I would not want to trust to jsut upper body strength no matter how strong one is. She did not step back and or pop her hips in the take down while she had control of the knife and in his mid section. There was a pause, I could not see what cause it, but most likey she had to adjust a hand position. As I could not see it, I only mention it as a possible. 

These are the items that jumped out at me right off the bat with dealing with the weapons. 

I hope this helps your and others training.

Peace :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 15, 2006)

What kind of plugin do I need to see those things? clicking on the puzzle piece isn't werkin'.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 15, 2006)

Windows Media.

-Michael


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 15, 2006)

but I have that and it's still not werkin' ....


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 15, 2006)

It plays in the window itself, not Media Player.  You need the plug-in for your web browser probably???

I liked it.  Some problems with keeping the intensity up near the end of the 1st clip.  Maybe a little more contact on the female black belt's part, as the size of the attacker allows this.  But overall, I liked it for a demo or self-defense catagory event.  Good job!

-Michael


----------



## DutchKenpo (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks for responding, as always we look with an open mind and critisize ourselves on video, we will be taking your points too.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations and well done.  It isn't easy competing on another turf, I know.  Take the comments for what they are worth but you guys did a good job as the judges said.

V/R

Rick


----------



## still learning (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello, Kempo/Kenpo moves...love watching those moves...mulitple strikes, doesn't seems to end....whew!

I did Shotoken for a number of years...when our Sensi retired..there was nothing left..then a Kempo school open up across the street from where I live (Elementary school Cafe)....and Discover the Kempo ways/systems...going on 10 plus years now....."Love it"


Thank- you for sharing the video clips.....Aloha


----------

